# اقتراح  و طلب



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يونيو 2011)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين 

كتير بتجيلي رسايل خاصه وبيجيلي التنبيه بتاعها علي الميل 
في طريقه تخليني اشوف محتوي الرساله  من غير ما اسجل دخول في المنتدي 
كتير من المنتديات عامل الخاصيه دي ؟*​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

لا فى فرق بين رساله خاصه من المنتدى وبين رساله من المنتدى على الميل

و دى انت ممكن تفعلها من لوحه التحكم: استقبال رسايل على الميل

من غير ما اللى هايبعت يشوف ميلك يقدر يبعتلك رساله تتفح على الميل

لكن الرسايل الخاصه اللى على المنتدى نفسه عمرها ما تتفتح على الميل​


----------



## max mike (17 يونيو 2011)

*لا على فكرة كلام عياد صح
الخاصية دى كانت موجودة فى منتدانا هنا بس من بدرى خاااااااااالص .. بس اتلغت مع تجديدات وتحديثات المنتدى
هى عبارة عن رسالة عادية فى آخرها محتوى الرسالة ( الكلام المكتوب جواها )
والخاصية دى مكنتش فى الرسايل الخاصة بس دى كانت فى كل المواضيع .. كان بيظهر فى آخر الرسالة محتوى الرد اللى قاله اى عضو على اى موضوع بيكون الشخص مشترك فيه​*


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *لا على فكرة كلام عياد صح
> الخاصية دى كانت موجودة فى منتدانا هنا بس من بدرى خاااااااااالص .. بس اتلغت مع تجديدات وتحديثات المنتدى
> هى عبارة عن رسالة عادية فى آخرها محتوى الرسالة ( الكلام المكتوب جواها )
> والخاصية دى مكنتش فى الرسايل الخاصة بس دى كانت فى كل المواضيع .. كان بيظهر فى آخر الرسالة محتوى الرد اللى قاله اى عضو على اى موضوع بيكون الشخص مشترك فيه​*




دى ملغيه من سنين من معظم المنتديات لكن اللى قولت عليها موجودة لحد دلوقتى​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يونيو 2011)

*فكرة حلوة فعلا لو ينفع تتنفذ يبقى حلو *


----------



## esambraveheart (17 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
> 
> كتير بتجيلي رسايل خاصه وبيجيلي التنبيه بتاعها علي الميل
> في طريقه تخليني اشوف محتوي الرساله  من غير ما اسجل دخول في المنتدي
> كتير من المنتديات عامل الخاصيه دي ؟*​


*هههه
طب لما  تشوف محتوى الرساله من غير ما تدخل المنتدي نبقي عملنا ايه ؟؟؟
يرضيك يعني تحرمنا من وجودك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2011)

*الفكره فعلا حلووة *

*لان اوقات بيكون في ظروف عند الواحد ما فيه يدخل *

* او حالته النفسيه مو كتير فمو حابب يدخل فهيكون عنده القدره عالمتابعه*

*يا ريت فعلا الاداره تهتم بالفكره لانها مهمه ومفيده لحتى الكل يقدر يتابع المنتدى*
​


----------



## ROWIS (17 يونيو 2011)

*ده هايسبب تحميل زياده جامد اوي اوي اوي علي سيرفر المنتدي
*​


----------



## My Rock (18 يونيو 2011)

محتوى الرسالة لا يرسل مع الأيميل لاسباب تقنية وسوء إستخدام هذه الخاصية من المسلمين بإرسال شتائم ودعايات لمواقع إسلامية.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> محتوى الرسالة لا يرسل مع الأيميل لاسباب تقنية وسوء إستخدام هذه الخاصية من المسلمين بإرسال شتائم ودعايات لمواقع إسلامية.



*اللي بيشتم انسان مش محترم 
ومش هيفرق معاه الرساله تظهر عالميل او الخاص 
او حتي العام 
ده سبب مش قوي 
لو في امكانيه يجي نص الرساله الخاصه في التنبيه اللي بيجي علي الميل 
يا ريت من فضلك تطبقه 
لاني تعبت من كل شويه ادخل اشوف رساله وامشي تاني 
سلام
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *
> لو في امكانيه يجي نص الرساله الخاصه في التنبيه اللي بيجي علي الميل
> يا ريت من فضلك تطبقه
> لاني تعبت من كل شويه ادخل اشوف رساله وامشي تاني
> ...


*? Yas Or No *​


----------



## esambraveheart (22 يونيو 2011)

*ايه رايك في :
" ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه "؟؟؟
مش برضو حاتبقي احسن من " طظ فيكي يا دنيا " ؟؟؟​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ايه رايك في :
> " ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه "؟؟؟
> مش برضو حاتبقي احسن من " طظ فيكي يا دنيا " ؟؟؟​*


*الحمد لله لسه محتفظ بنفسي 
لسه مستني الرد اه ولا لا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2011)

*اه ولا لا *
*ولا اروح اسئل في حته تاني ؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يونيو 2011)

*عياد رد روك كان واضح
لاسباب تقنيه ولسوء استخدام انت سيبت الاسباب التقنيه ومسكت فى سوء الاستخدام
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عياد رد روك كان واضح
> لاسباب تقنيه ولسوء استخدام انت سيبت الاسباب التقنيه ومسكت فى سوء الاستخدام
> *



*وانا كان ردي اوضح بان سوء الاستخدام ممكن يكون في ايمكان حتي العام 
وان الاسباب التقنيه دي مش عارف ايه ظروفها 
لان في منتديات كتير بتبعت محتور الرساله في التنبيه 

بس تصدق انا الغلطان اني سالت واحد مش بيقدر اللي حوليه 
متشكر لتعبك يا مون 
يا ريت بقي يكون رده بحذف العضويه علشان يريح دماغه مني 
سلام 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *وانا كان ردي اوضح بان سوء الاستخدام ممكن يكون في ايمكان حتي العام
> وان الاسباب التقنيه دي مش عارف ايه ظروفها
> لان في منتديات كتير بتبعت محتور الرساله في التنبيه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه
هقولهالك تانى
هو رد عليك رد انا شايفه رد نهائى
انت بقى عاوز تدخل المنتدى تنور وصدقنى هنفرح برجوعك
مش عاوز تدخل المنتدى متتدخلش وسيبك من حذف العضويه
عشان انت اطردت وسجلت بواحده جديده*


----------



## My Rock (28 يونيو 2011)

شكراً لمحبتكم وكلامك الطيب 
الطلب لا يمكن تنفيذه
يُغلق


----------

